# ajout d'un disque dur interne dans un g4 : à l'aide !



## juliekk (18 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour camarades maquiens,

Je viens d'acheter un DD interne Western digital 120 go. J'essaie de l'installer. 1er problème, impossible de le placer sur le connecteur n°2 de la nappe n°1 juste au dessus du premier disque (le idisk)... j'ai bien reussi à l'encastrer en forçant dans le boitier mais malgré mes mains de fées, impossible de le brancher avec le peu de place obscure dont je dispose... alors je l'ai branché de l'autre côté sur le P4 de la 2e nappe... j'ai essayé en slave puis en master...dans les deux cas, je trouve trace du disque dans plus d'info (menu à propos de ce mac) mais impossible d'accéder au disque depuis le bureau !

je suis desespérée ! helpppppp

Julie


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

Hello, bonjour et bienvenue...

Tout d'abord, n'oublies pas d'aller lire les consignes pour poster... 




			
				juliekk a dit:
			
		

> 1er problème, impossible de le placer sur le connecteur n°2 de la nappe n°1 juste au dessus du premier disque (le idisk)... j'ai bien reussi à l'encastrer en forçant dans le boitier mais malgré mes mains de fées, impossible de le brancher avec le peu de place obscure dont je dispose...


Hé oui, il faut les inverser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite le disque supérieur est placé en forçant légèrement les 2 languettes...

Là les nappes et câbles d'alimentation tombent bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				juliekk a dit:
			
		

> ...dans les deux cas, je trouve trace du disque dans plus d'info (menu à propos de ce mac) mais impossible d'accéder au disque depuis le bureau !


A vérifier les jumpers des 2 DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais où trouver les infos sur les positions des jumpers ?
Quel est ton modèle de DD Western D. ?
Et quel est le DD d'origine ?


----------



## juliekk (18 Octobre 2003)

c'est d'après la facture un WD DD 1200JB 7200/10 de 120 go

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis par rapport à la première nappe...pourquoi les inverser... le premier disque (celui d'origine, c'est un idisk, vendu avec les bipro 866 il y a un an) se situe dans le fond... donc le nouveau irait logiquement dessus à part que je n'y arrive vraiment pas.

Tu crois que ça peut poser un pb de brancher sur l'autre nappe ?

Tu trouves normal que le disque soit reconnu par les infos dans à propos de ce mac mais ne soit pas dans le bureau ?

Je sais pas où trouver des infos sur les cavaliers...toute façon, je n'y comprends rien..pkoi? comme possibilité, y'a pas que slave ou master ? c vrai qu'il y a aussi d'autres trucs...

en tout cas merci pour ton aide (rapide en plus) et pour toutes les autres susceptibles de m'éclairer.

****


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

juliekk a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'après la facture un WD DD 1200JB
> ...
> Je sais pas où trouver des infos sur les cavaliers...toute façon, je n'y comprends rien..pkoi? comme possibilité, y'a pas que slave ou master ? c vrai qu'il y a aussi d'autres trucs...


Western Digital : gestion des cavaliers... 
Maître ou esclave et rien d'autre...




			
				juliekk a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis par rapport à la première nappe...pourquoi les inverser... le premier disque (celui d'origine, c'est un idisk, vendu avec les bipro 866 il y a un an) se situe dans le fond... donc le nouveau irait logiquement dessus à part que je n'y arrive vraiment pas.


Le DD maître doit obligatoirement être en fin de nappe et l'esclave avant (au milieu)...

Donc si ton DD est le DD d'origine, il doit être dessus...
Et, je répète, il faut légèrement forcer sur les lattes latérales pour visser le DD à sa place...




			
				juliekk a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves normal que le disque soit reconnu par les infos dans à propos de ce mac mais ne soit pas dans le bureau ?


Cela peut venir du fait tout bête qu'il n'est pas formaté !

Mais si les DD ne sont pas dans le bon ordre avec les cavaliers placés aux bons endroits, cela ne marchera pas...




			
				juliekk a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ça peut poser un pb de brancher sur l'autre nappe ?


Cela peut marcher...

Mais avec les mêmes précautions que précédemment...


----------



## Bilbo (20 Octobre 2003)

Si, comme tu le laisses à penser, tu as un des derniers G4, un conseil en passant : mets le disque en maître et branche le tout seul sur le bus IDE 66 qui est en bas à l'avant de la machine. Même si l'autre bus est à 100, les performances seront meilleures parce que chaque disque aura son propre bus.

À+


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

Lis ce post et tu y trouveras des infos...

L'intérieur de ton Mac ressemble-t-il à celui-ci ?
(Et merci à ficelle)


----------



## jp16 (13 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme tu le laisses à penser, tu as un des derniers G4, un conseil en passant : mets le disque en maître et branche le tout seul sur le bus IDE 66 qui est en bas à l'avant de la machine. Même si l'autre bus est à 100, les performances seront meilleures parce que chaque disque aura son propre bus.
> 
> À+



tiens c est vrai ca ???


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme tu le laisses à penser, tu as un des derniers G4, un conseil en passant : mets le disque en maître et branche le tout seul sur le bus IDE 66 qui est en bas à l'avant de la machine. Même si l'autre bus est à 100, les performances seront meilleures parce que chaque disque aura son propre bus.
> 
> À+



est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ??

(j'ai confiance en toi Bilbo, j'aimerais juste un deuxième avis  )


----------

